# SNOMultimedia Beef Jerky Recipe



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I had to share this out of amusement. He's pretty funny.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Boy that is FUNNY. And he is right always, always, always follow dumb ass, I mean government regulations


----------

